
If You Truly Care About Speech, Invite Me to Your Office to Call You a Dipshit - tomjakubowski
https://splinternews.com/if-you-truly-care-about-speech-you-will-invite-me-to-y-1823614969
======
happytoexplain
>It is truly shameful that I continue to be “no-platformed” by the thought
police

I don't know all the facts about this situation, but the author is not writing
with substance.

~~~
xenocyon
It's a form of logical argument: the writer is poking holes in the "right to
free speech = right to a receptive platform" argument made by Sommers and
Weiss by swapping the players.

------
xibalba
This was published in 2018

------
xenocyon
It would be interesting to see well-reasoned rebuttals to this argument from
the HN crowd.

